# All black schools



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Here in ontario canada wear actuall candians are treated like second class citizins to all the imagrints .In the sence We can't call a christmas tree a christmas tree on tv we have to call it a holiday tree. We cant have Christmas concerts in our kids schools but we have to celebrate everyones elses holidays. We pritty much cant do anything we grew up with anymore. They have now taken it one step further and just approved all black schools. I think this is just a joke. Blacks fight and cry there way to be treated as equals and now they fight for all black schools. As usuall our goverment went for it so now we will have all black schools. Just curious to see other peoples opinions on this because i think this is just a mess. I wonder what would happen if we asked for all white schools ? There would probly be a riot .


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

All white schools would be racist. All black schools is... ask the blacks who wanted it.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

They are saying they are doing this because blacks have a 40 % drop out rate. So there high drop out rate is from being mixed in with other cultures and skin colors ? hahaha give me a break


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

their high drop out rate is probably because statistically they drop out more. I can just imagine an all black school, and it would be like compton


----------



## Brian5150 (Oct 17, 2006)

I'ts white guilt.
Actually you could look at it as being racist of any whites that voted for this to pass, They are thinking that blacks need "special attention" to make it through school while the other races do not.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

Brian5150 said:


> I'ts white guilt.
> Actually you could look at it as being racist of any whites that voted for this to pass, They are thinking that blacks need "special attention" to make it through school while the other races do not.


but then if they voted against it, they would be racists for not providing a better education for the minority....

damned if you do, damned if you don't


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

well, they have already blown one foot off getting this into some sort of voting stage, might as well get rid of the second foot as well and make it a reality


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

this type of sh*t annoys me.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

I am gonna say sorry now to the fourm mods, but i have to let my view be said...

I think that the province of ontario (toronto in general) is abosoultey ref**ckingdicyouls for having an all black school , what more else do they want they got black historys months martin luther king day harret tubman day ,, like wtf If they were to vote for an all white school HELL WOULD FREEZ OVER, i am sick of this sh*t , why cant we have a white history month, i mean like in high school there was an asian months an indian month and there we such things as culture month and presentations about blacks and such, but yet was there any presentations and months about famous and insperation leaders that where white... i dont think so... And it s against civil rights to refuse a non black person to learn at an all black schoool , so how is it possible to pass a vote that states all black schools are now being built... but yet that goes agaianst the charter of civil rights that was what set back in the 50's? And since they cant fix the schools in toronto as it is, where is all this funding come from to build new schools, thats all i have to say for now. but i think it's a complete bs idea that should never of been passed .. the ration is 25 non white to 1 white person on toronto right now, so i say why not have a white school since were out numberd


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I personnaly don't think such a school will change something to drop out rates.... In order to have a real good impact, you need to put up some good prevention campaings against droping out or against delinquance, when the kids are young !


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

I don't know anything about the Canadian school system. Do Canadians have a national standardized test that they have to pass to graduate?

If they do, then a racially-segregated , all-black school will never work to their advantage.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

very sad day for Canada, my home is the Gay capital of the world too. Toronto


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Bullsnake said:


> very sad day for Canada, my home is the Gay capital of the world too. Toronto


I thought that was San francisco .. ???


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Moondemon said:


> very sad day for Canada, my home is the Gay capital of the world too. Toronto


I thought that was San francisco .. ???
[/quote]

I mean new capital. Plus the USA nullifies all gay marriages from canada. I tend to agree, a union of marriage should be only between a man and woman. Only thing I like about Bush.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

next thing we will probably get are all GAY schools. geez , I use to be proud to be a canuck.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

I was at big als and say 2 gays, o what they were saying me and the manager at big als oakville were laughing out heads off....


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Bullsnake said:


> I don't know anything about the Canadian school system. Do Canadians have a national standardized test that they have to pass to graduate?
> 
> If they do, then a racially-segregated , all-black school will never work to their advantage.


Actually YEs there are test in grade 3-6 and 10 If you dont pass you have to keep takeing them untill you do pass or you cant move on.

Its not all of canada which is this messed its pritty much only ontario. We pay through the nose with car insurance i cant even get a car without paying atleast 4-500 a month because im a new driver and im a dude. Here in toronto we are so out numbered by immagrints we are treated like second class citizins. ITs getting out of hand fast. There not aloud to have hot dog day in our kids schools anymore. They have to be halal meat blessed in some certain way and cant be beef. Thats one thing i love about the U.S.A When immagrints move there they have to adapt to your culture when they come here we have to adapt to them.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

a-ronn said:


> I don't know anything about the Canadian school system. Do Canadians have a national standardized test that they have to pass to graduate?
> 
> If they do, then a racially-segregated , all-black school will never work to their advantage.


Actually YEs there are test in grade 3-6 and 10 If you dont pass you have to keep takeing them untill you do pass or you cant move on.
[/quote]

Then those tests are not nationwide, but probably more of a provincial thing.... I've never heard of somthing like this in Quebec. Here, are school system is different from the rest of Canada. After high school, we have ''CEGEP'', a 2 to 3 year formation.. 2 years before going on to University and 3 years to be a technician in something (if you don't want to go to university). If you choose the 2 year ''general'' formation for university, you'll have to pass a french exam. If you fail that test, you'll have to do french classes before going to university and take that test again until you pass it.


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

why is it right to say black power, and wrong to say ***********? making an all black school wont do anything, how does having white kids affect black people not graduating? i have been in several schools (ilive in NH so the majority of people are white) and black people are always the ones selling drugs, getting in fights, and skipping classes. seems to me all a black school would accomplish, is making, in your case, the Canadian school system look bad because the majority of the kids in that school would be selling drugs, getting in fights and cutting classes. Since all the kids in the school are black, any action done by a white school official would result in an outrage of black rights activists and the school would be closed. its a lose lose situation
im not implying the white kids in the 4 schools ive been a part of dont skip class, sell drugs, get in fights, they do. im also not talking about 100% of all black people ive met. im talking about maybe 96% of the black people i have met in the schools


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Yea i forgot to say that these tests are only in Ontario, but since these all blacks schools will be in ontario it had more to do will bullsnakes question


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

honestly i don't give a fudge..i live my life and don't worry about what the next person is up too...


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

Moondemon said:


> very sad day for Canada, my home is the Gay capital of the world too. Toronto


I thought that was San francisco .. ???
[/quote]
not after the gay marriages in canada now


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Let's face it.. Canada is GAY !


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

God damn some of you are incredibly stupid.



a-ronn said:


> the ration is 25 non white to 1 white person on toronto right now


No moron, no it isn't.

You're both future Rhodes scholars I'm sure.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

really i just think it is one closer step for segregation, don't no much on the subject of this new school so im not going to comment further.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> the ration is 25 non white to 1 white person on toronto right now


No moron, no it isn't.

You're both future Rhodes scholars I'm sure.
[/quote]

welcome back twitcho...lol..

on that note hows the picture taking coming along?start a thread wit photos...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

thePACK said:


> welcome back twitcho...lol..
> 
> on that note hows the picture taking coming along?start a thread wit photos...


Super good dude. I'll start something in the next few days, I've been shooting professionally though and have a full studio set up that I rent as well


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

elTwitcho said:


> Give me one example. These schools are not for immigrants, they're for Canadian citizens or for immigrants, *but particularly they're meant to try and address the needs of black kids, *many of whom are "actuall candians" themselves, most of whom I'm sure can read or write at a level much higher than yourself...


In the cafeteria they serve:









In the bathroom, they have a dispenser for:









and a vending machine that sells:









The Driver's Ed car:


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

^^^


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Im assuming you do not live in Toronto. My little brothers school do not celebrate X-mas concerts anymore. They are not aloud to serve hot dogs unless it is Halal meat. Most news and radio stations in toronto do not say merry X-mas anymore they use the politicly correct term happy holidays. In my school There is probly about 15 white canadians in the whole school and about 60 % asian. Maby you are in denial that we are becoming minoritys in our own country. I have nothing against being multy culturel society I just think they should adapt to our culture instead of us to theres.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

a-ronn said:


> *Im assuming you do not live in Toronto. *My little brothers school do not celebrate X-mas concerts anymore. They are not aloud to serve hot dogs unless it is Halal meat. Most news and radio stations in toronto do not say merry X-mas anymore they use the politicly correct term happy holidays. In my school There is probly about 15 white canadians in the whole school and about 60 % asian. Maby you are in denial that we are becoming minoritys in our own country. I have nothing against being multy culturel society I just think they should adapt to our culture instead of us to theres.


The newspaper that he cited as an example of a publication that uses the phrase "Christmas Tree" is Toronto Star.


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

Bullsnake said:


> Give me one example. These schools are not for immigrants, they're for Canadian citizens or for immigrants, *but particularly they're meant to try and address the needs of black kids, *many of whom are "actuall candians" themselves, most of whom I'm sure can read or write at a level much higher than yourself...


In the cafeteria they serve:









In the bathroom, they have a dispenser for:









and a vending machine that sells:









The Driver's Ed car:








[/quote]
not to destroy the thread but that is such a sick car, why do that to a classic impala, it looks so dumb!


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> *Im assuming you do not live in Toronto. *My little brothers school do not celebrate X-mas concerts anymore. They are not aloud to serve hot dogs unless it is Halal meat. Most news and radio stations in toronto do not say merry X-mas anymore they use the politicly correct term happy holidays. In my school There is probly about 15 white canadians in the whole school and about 60 % asian. Maby you are in denial that we are becoming minoritys in our own country. I have nothing against being multy culturel society I just think they should adapt to our culture instead of us to theres.


The newspaper that he cited as an example of a publication that uses the phrase "Christmas Tree" is Toronto Star.
[/quote]

Yes i understand that im not saying 100 % im saying most !!! Unless you live in Toronto you would not understand. IF you go into a Asian supermarket you will see 100 % of the people working there are Asian Now if I was to own a supermarket and had 100 % white canadians working there i would be considered a racist and probly investigated

]


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

bigredjeep said:


> not to destroy the thread but that is such a sick car, why do that to a classic impala, it looks so dumb!


Dont know what you are talking about but that impala looks good that way. Lowriders are always sweet to see.

But from the looks of your name, I guess you would have like it with some huge ass mud tires and some upgrades on the 4x4


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

http://www.maifith.com/rants/happy-holiday...erry-christmas/


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

a-ronn said:


> *Im assuming you do not live in Toronto. *My little brothers school do not celebrate X-mas concerts anymore. They are not aloud to serve hot dogs unless it is Halal meat. Most news and radio stations in toronto do not say merry X-mas anymore they use the politicly correct term happy holidays. In my school There is probly about 15 white canadians in the whole school and about 60 % asian. Maby you are in denial that we are becoming minoritys in our own country. I have nothing against being multy culturel society I just think they should adapt to our culture instead of us to theres.


The newspaper that he cited as an example of a publication that uses the phrase "Christmas Tree" is Toronto Star.
[/quote]

Yes i understand that im not saying 100 % im saying most !!! Unless you live in Toronto you would not understand. IF you go into a Asian supermarket you will see 100 % of the people working there are Asian Now if I was to own a supermarket and had 100 % white canadians working there i would be considered a racist and probly investigated

http://mediamatters.org/items/200612200012

http://forums.families.com/not-allowed-to-...-school,t114512

http://penguinforum.miniclip.com/showthread.php?t=34056
[/quote]

I have a question. Why did you just post a link about Bill O'Reilly falsely claiming that Best Buy's employees were forbidden to say "Merry Christmas" ?

First of all, it has zilch to do with Canada, second of all it was complete bullshit which was denied by Best Buy spokespeople.

Your second link is just some anonymous post on an internet message board complaining about public schools and I can't view your third link because it's blocked by my firewall.

Did you just do a drive-by google search and neglected to check your links ?


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> *Im assuming you do not live in Toronto. *My little brothers school do not celebrate X-mas concerts anymore. They are not aloud to serve hot dogs unless it is Halal meat. Most news and radio stations in toronto do not say merry X-mas anymore they use the politicly correct term happy holidays. In my school There is probly about 15 white canadians in the whole school and about 60 % asian. Maby you are in denial that we are becoming minoritys in our own country. I have nothing against being multy culturel society I just think they should adapt to our culture instead of us to theres.


The newspaper that he cited as an example of a publication that uses the phrase "Christmas Tree" is Toronto Star.
[/quote]

Yes i understand that im not saying 100 % im saying most !!! Unless you live in Toronto you would not understand. IF you go into a Asian supermarket you will see 100 % of the people working there are Asian Now if I was to own a supermarket and had 100 % white canadians working there i would be considered a racist and probly investigated

http://mediamatters.org/items/200612200012

http://forums.families.com/not-allowed-to-...-school,t114512

http://penguinforum.miniclip.com/showthread.php?t=34056
[/quote]

I have a question. Why did you just post a link about Bill O'Reilly falsely claiming that Best Buy's employees were forbidden to say "Merry Christmas" ?

First of all, it has zilch to do with Canada, second of all it was complete bullshit which was denied by Best Buy spokespeople.

Your second link is just some anonymous post on an internet message board complaining about public schools and I can't view your third link because it's blocked by my firewall.

Did you just do a drive-by google search and neglected to check your links ?
[/quote]

What i was talking about was public schools And these are problems going on in our public schools just because it does not come from a news source does not mean its valid i will copy paste my last link


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

There are some pretty crazy things happening here in Toronto this time of year. A Judge in a downtown courthouse has ordered the removal of a Christmas tree because he felt that it would make those who do not celebrate Christmas feel unwelcome. Some businesses are no longer allowed to say Merry Christmas. Instead, it's happy holidays.

It's unfortunate that in today's melting pot society, where Sikhs are demanding to be allowed to wear their turbans while they drive cabs, kids are no longer allowed to pray in school, and we remove the word Christmas from most things because it may be offending to someone.

While i do not disagree with the judges decision (every judge has jurisdiction over his own courthouse) to remove the tree from the lobby, I do disagree with removing Christianity from this north American Culture. The fact is that the religious breakdown of Canada is Catholic (45%), Protestant (36%) and a mixture of other religions to make up the rest. Why take Christianity out of a country where over 80% of its population is Christian. Is this fair to its "native" inhabitants. I know some may argue that we were never native to Canada in the first place, but we call it home now so I am not going to get into that argument.

I vote that we put Christmas back into Canada. The Christmas tree at City hall is NOT a holiday tree, its a Christmas tree. There was never a commercial or religions occasion named after a man named holiday. It was named after Christ. I am not sure at which point in history a tree became a symbol for Christ or his birth but that is beside the point. it's blatantly obvious that it is a Christmas tree, so why call it something else!?

I deleted the other links because this one pritty much somes up whats going on


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> *Im assuming you do not live in Toronto. *My little brothers school do not celebrate X-mas concerts anymore. They are not aloud to serve hot dogs unless it is Halal meat. Most news and radio stations in toronto do not say merry X-mas anymore they use the politicly correct term happy holidays. In my school There is probly about 15 white canadians in the whole school and about 60 % asian. Maby you are in denial that we are becoming minoritys in our own country. I have nothing against being multy culturel society I just think they should adapt to our culture instead of us to theres.


The newspaper that he cited as an example of a publication that uses the phrase "Christmas Tree" is Toronto Star.
[/quote]

Yes i understand that im not saying 100 % im saying most !!! Unless you live in Toronto you would not understand. IF you go into a Asian supermarket you will see 100 % of the people working there are Asian Now if I was to own a supermarket and had 100 % white canadians working there i would be considered a racist and probly investigated

http://mediamatters.org/items/200612200012

http://forums.families.com/not-allowed-to-...-school,t114512

http://penguinforum.miniclip.com/showthread.php?t=34056
[/quote]

I have a question. Why did you just post a link about Bill O'Reilly falsely claiming that Best Buy's employees were forbidden to say "Merry Christmas" ?

First of all, it has zilch to do with Canada, second of all it was complete bullshit which was denied by Best Buy spokespeople.

Your second link is just some anonymous post on an internet message board complaining about public schools and I can't view your third link because it's blocked by my firewall.

Did you just do a drive-by google search and neglected to check your links ?
[/quote]

i worked at bestbuy and the merry christmas thing is true. we were told NOT to say it at all. i don't give a damn what spokespeople say.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well, my opinion on this subject is rather simple - any public property paid for by tax dollars like courthouses or public schools should not be used to promote any religion.

And as far as private businesses go, it should be the discretion of the owner/proprietor.



mdrs said:


> *Im assuming you do not live in Toronto. *My little brothers school do not celebrate X-mas concerts anymore. They are not aloud to serve hot dogs unless it is Halal meat. Most news and radio stations in toronto do not say merry X-mas anymore they use the politicly correct term happy holidays. In my school There is probly about 15 white canadians in the whole school and about 60 % asian. Maby you are in denial that we are becoming minoritys in our own country. I have nothing against being multy culturel society I just think they should adapt to our culture instead of us to theres.


The newspaper that he cited as an example of a publication that uses the phrase "Christmas Tree" is Toronto Star.
[/quote]

Yes i understand that im not saying 100 % im saying most !!! Unless you live in Toronto you would not understand. IF you go into a Asian supermarket you will see 100 % of the people working there are Asian Now if I was to own a supermarket and had 100 % white canadians working there i would be considered a racist and probly investigated

http://mediamatters.org/items/200612200012

http://forums.families.com/not-allowed-to-...-school,t114512

http://penguinforum.miniclip.com/showthread.php?t=34056
[/quote]

I have a question. Why did you just post a link about Bill O'Reilly falsely claiming that Best Buy's employees were forbidden to say "Merry Christmas" ?

First of all, it has zilch to do with Canada, second of all it was complete bullshit which was denied by Best Buy spokespeople.

Your second link is just some anonymous post on an internet message board complaining about public schools and I can't view your third link because it's blocked by my firewall.

Did you just do a drive-by google search and neglected to check your links ?
[/quote]

i worked at bestbuy and the merry christmas thing is true. we were told NOT to say it at all. i don't give a damn what spokespeople say.
[/quote]

Well, then O'Reilly is right and the spokesperson is full of sh*t. Either way, it doesn't have much to do with the topic at hand


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Im trying to see how this will effect anyone? Unless they are changing your school to an all black school and you will now need to be bussed somewhere...who cares?

I understand every ones frustration but it is the same old argument...they have black history month, miss black america, the black music awards, an all black tv channel....and so on...but who cares? I mean really....things were pretty much all white for hundreds of years....its about time someone else got to experience the feeling of empowerment.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

a-ronn said:


> Here in ontario canada wear actuall candians are treated like second class citizins to all the imagrints .In the sence We can't call a christmas tree a christmas tree on tv we have to call it a holiday tree. We cant have Christmas concerts in our kids schools but we have to celebrate everyones elses holidays. We pritty much cant do anything we grew up with anymore. They have now taken it one step further and just approved all black schools. I think this is just a joke. Blacks fight and cry there way to be treated as equals and now they fight for all black schools. As usuall our goverment went for it so now we will have all black schools. Just curious to see other peoples opinions on this because i think this is just a mess. I wonder what would happen if we asked for all white schools ? There would probly be a riot .


Your avatar appears to be "all black"


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

armac said:


> Your avatar appears to be "all black"


Dont confuse the character with the actor









Edit *oops...thought you were talking about me


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

"Well, my opinion on this subject is rather simple - any public property paid for by tax dollars like courthouses or public schools should not be used to promote any religion. "

Thank you that is my point. They are takeing away X-mas in our schools and in our society but they are shoveing all the other religons down our throats. We cant say christmas tree but when chinsese new year comes around there will be a huge parade down town toronto for it. My arguement this whole time it should be equal for everyone. If you dont celebrate ours we dont celebrate yours. If Our kids and little brothers and sisters have to learn about there religion they should have to learn about ours. I agree with you on this with not haveing any religion in schools but that is what bothers me they fight to celebrate theres but we cant ours its jus stupid.

YEs my avator is black they are my favorit rap group. Im just saying this whole thing is stupid. I have nothing against black asians whatever. Im saying everything should be equal !!!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

a-ronn said:


> We cant say christmas tree but when chinsese new year comes around there will be a huge parade down town toronto for it.


Huh.

And what kind of parade is that ? Click below...

http://www.canadacool.com/COOLFACTS/ONTARI...antaParade.html


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

We will see how long we still have that for


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

a-ronn said:


> We will see how long we still have that for


I was born and raised here , I feel the same way as you aron , nothing against race, creed or religion, but I do believe that if you come to my country(the one many of family members died for in 2 different wars) that you should adapt to the customs in place. I miss merry christmas. America wouldn't put up with this sh*t.

I'm embarrassed to say my country supports gay marriage. Call it what you will , its the way I also feel.
GOD BLESS AMERICA


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

To add to what BuzzZ says: X-mas, it's not a holiday... it's a celabration...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

another form of racism you will never get away from it.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

a-ronn said:


> We cant say christmas tree


Actually, I just proved that you can, and that we DO.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I <3 Twitcho.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

a-ronn said:


> I <3 Twitcho.


hai buddy <3


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

WOW, marry me...

LOL


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

elTwitcho said:


> I <3 Twitcho.


hai buddy <3
[/quote]

people like you twich seem to like to always play the race card. its sad that you need to be that way. If I moved to another country like saudi arabia etc, do you think they would change their way of life to suit me. I think not.Nothing against you personally but all welfare workers here are morons with no true connection to the people.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

buzzz said:


> If I moved to another country like saudi arabia etc, do you think they would change their way of life to suit me. I think not.


And that's why Canada is a "way the f*ck better" country than Saudi Arabia. Do you want us to be more like those medieval assholes?


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

thats not the point , we are talking about canada customs , why is it you think that the people who were born here , lived here and fought for here should be forced to change their lifestyle because of a few people from other lands. Eltwictch when did your first family member step foot of canuck soil?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

buzzz said:


> lived here and fought for here should be forced to change their lifestyle because of a few people from other lands


Nobody has yet shown ONE SINGLE CASE where ANYONE has been forced to change their lifestyle, because it does not happen.


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

Bullsnake said:


> ^^^


Dam ignorance, and you laugh. Wow


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

It's a joke dude.

I still think Dave Chapelle said it best when he said something along the lines of

"People are always saying 'oh black people are always eating Friday Chicken' and 'black people all like watermelon'... well, yeah I like fried chicken and watermelon... sh*t, if you don't like Fried chicken and watermelon, man something is wrong with YOU"


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

elTwitcho said:


> lived here and fought for here should be forced to change their lifestyle because of a few people from other lands


Nobody has yet shown ONE SINGLE CASE where ANYONE has been forced to change their lifestyle, because it does not happen.
[/quote]
its funny how you use ethiopians , because i have a good friend who came from addis with his family to canada. Welfare gave them a really nice 2 bedroom with a studio coop that canadians pay in tax dollars. This coop is located in the esplanade downtown 2 blocks from the cn tower. They pay roughly 125 a month for this place in the heart of toronto. Is this fair? when canadians of any color that are born here pay 1500 a month for a 2 bedroom 30 minutes from downtown.Thats our welfare system. I am sorry to say but most canadian welfare workers dont know their a*s from a hole in the ground.

By the way my family came to canada from england in the 1860's before canada even was. That gives me a right to call canada my home. You say immigrants work harder than the average canuck , well my family gives in excess of 200,000 loonies to charities every year. My mother goes down EVERY YEAR at christmas (not xmas) to the hostels and hands out smokes , money and booze to the homeless , hows that for citizenship. I am very proud to say I am canadian , but sadden by the way the country is going. Health care is one point, Social assistance is another.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

buzzz said:


> By the way my family came to canada from england in the 1860's before canada even was. That gives me a right to call canada my home. You say immigrants work harder than the average canuck , well my family gives in excess of 200,000 loonies to charities every year. My mother goes down EVERY YEAR at christmas (not xmas) to the hostels and hands out smokes , money and booze to the homeless , hows that for citizenship. I am very proud to say I am canadian , but sadden by the way the country is going. Health care is one point, Social assistance is another.


I didn't ask what your family does, I asked what YOU do.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Twicho you are a waste of my breath. Like you said The option of halal meat works fine. The problem is they dont provide the option. I Am saying They fight for there right to wear turbins and stuff in school which is fine, but we have to be carfull about saying merry christmas. The most racist thing about this thread is the fact that blacks want there own school !


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Where do you live a-ronn, i know somewhere in tdot but where exactly?(like area not your house afress lol) I tihnk you are exageratting a bit. You can still say merry christmas and stuff without people getting pissed off. So what if we celebrate other peoples holidays doing christmas time. Theres more than one holiday during that time so why not show respect to other peoples beliefs? If you want to live in a area where its free from immigrants who just want to live in equality with everyone else. Go to like newfoundland or something.

The black school thing is totally not cool though.More than anything it will make things worse.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

elTwitcho said:


> By the way my family came to canada from england in the 1860's before canada even was. That gives me a right to call canada my home. You say immigrants work harder than the average canuck , well my family gives in excess of 200,000 loonies to charities every year. My mother goes down EVERY YEAR at christmas (not xmas) to the hostels and hands out smokes , money and booze to the homeless , hows that for citizenship. I am very proud to say I am canadian , but sadden by the way the country is going. Health care is one point, Social assistance is another.


I didn't ask what your family does, I asked what YOU do.
[/quote]

its too hard to talk to someone who is always playing the race card , this isnt a black or white thing, this is a question regarding all races , no race should be better or get more than another. eltwito your all over the place answering these questions.(very radical).

The welfare workers that I have seen or met seem to think they control you(clients). I know many Canadians that could use some help from our Gov and they get nothing but aggravation from workers prob like yourself. If it wasn't for our homeless , you wouldn't have a job.Canada is so rich we should not have any(hungry or homeless).

Many things have changed in our country over the last 30 yrs, from more health care costs to health care reductions. Our unemployment insurance use to cover someone out of work for 52 weeks, now its less than half or more. Why has this happened? because of all the new peoples immigrating to the country, not cause of population growth. We original Canadians shouldn't need to suffer, we built this country and died for it.

eltwito if need to know what I do for a living , please pm me. my life is private , its doesn't belong on public forums.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i hardly think immigrants are to blame for tax hikes...


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Trigga said:


> i hardly think immigrants are to blame for tax hikes...


I mean the burden its put on the whole system as a whole. less services , higher costs. Its like putting a hundred people in a prison meant for 30. Someday its going to breakdown.

Nobody is saying new peoples(immigrants) aren't good, of course they are , but they should have to adjust to our society, not the other way around. we can barely take care of our own hungry Canadians.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Just stick it right in Political Correct. Already lubed up for ya.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

buzzz said:


> Just stick it right in Political Correct. Already lubed up for ya.


whos that meant toward? lol


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Well, if you're hungry, and Canadian... just move to the US - where your dollar is worth more and housing prices have tanked...


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Well, if you're hungry, and Canadian... just move to the US - where your dollar is worth more and housing prices have tanked...


hahah yeah man canadian dollar has really come up on the us dollar


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Trigga said:


> i hardly think immigrants are to blame for tax hikes...


I mean the burden its put on the whole system as a whole. less services , higher costs. Its like putting a hundred people in a prison meant for 30. Someday its going to breakdown.

Nobody is saying new peoples(immigrants) aren't good, of course they are , but they should have to adjust to our society, not the other way around. we can barely take care of our own hungry Canadians.
[/quote]
If anything its immigrants that are helping the economy. Yeah they are a burden for about a year or two. People that come from other countries dont come here because there lazy asses who expect to coast on welfare they came(like my parents) to provide a good education and a safer place to live and they have worked there asses off like every other immigrant family i know. We bring money IN to the economy more than we take out.
[/quote]

Trigga your correct in most instances, most immigrants are very hard working , which is a definate plus for canada. But we are talking about original people (who have been here awhile) , should they have to accept less(in services healthcare etc).

Heres an example, 15 yrs ago I was going to devry(joke of a school) I recieved my student loan(osap).Three months after I started the school was investigated by OSAP. Some new peoples coming to canada and attending devry were collecting Osap. Some of these people were claiming kids they had back home(from their country). Osap was giving some of these peoples 50,000 loonies(up to 80 thousand) plus a yr for school and living. When they graduated they had a degree and a whack of cash from osap. Some went home and left without paying a dime back. Thats one way we as canadians suffer.I paid my loan back in full.Canada is such a great country.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

buzzz said:


> Many things have changed in our country over the last 30 yrs, from more health care costs to health care reductions. Our unemployment insurance use to cover someone out of work for 52 weeks, now its less than half or more. Why has this happened? because of all the new peoples immigrating to the country, not cause of population growth. We original Canadians shouldn't need to suffer, we built this country and died for it.


First off kiddo, you neither built this country, nor did you die for it. You're just some kid who's mom does stuff apparently.

You need to hit the books, our immigration policy is one of the driving forces behind our economy and without it we would see massive labor shortages particularly in the skilled trades sector.

You're not an "original canadian". You didn't build this country, you were born into it. You didn't suffer. You DON'T suffer half as much as the Indian woman pouring your Tim Horton's coffee for minimum wage. Take a look around, you're a spoiled brat with entitlement issues, and you're a racist. You're not the great Canadian hero, and this country was not built by people who sat on their ass saying "my mom goes down at christmas every year".

It was built by Chinese people who literally put our railroads together piece by piece.

It was built by Polish and Ukranian immigrants who came here without being able tp speak a word of English and settled in the prairies.

It was built by uneducated and poor irish people who came over with no skills of their own because there was a famine in Ireland.

YOU didn't do one single thing to build this country.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

YOU TELL EM!


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

elTwitcho said:


> Many things have changed in our country over the last 30 yrs, from more health care costs to health care reductions. Our unemployment insurance use to cover someone out of work for 52 weeks, now its less than half or more. Why has this happened? because of all the new peoples immigrating to the country, not cause of population growth. We original Canadians shouldn't need to suffer, we built this country and died for it.


First off kiddo, you neither built this country, nor did you die for it. You're just some kid who's mom does stuff apparently.

You need to hit the books, our immigration policy is one of the driving forces behind our economy and without it we would see massive labor shortages particularly in the skilled trades sector.

You're not an "original canadian". You didn't build this country, you were born into it. You didn't suffer. You DON'T suffer half as much as the Indian woman pouring your Tim Horton's coffee for minimum wage. Take a look around, you're a spoiled brat with entitlement issues, and you're a racist. You're not the great Canadian hero, and this country was not built by people who sat on their ass saying "my mom goes down at christmas every year".

It was built by Chinese people who literally put our railroads together piece by piece.

It was built by Polish and Ukranian immigrants who came here without being able tp speak a word of English and settled in the prairies.

It was built by uneducated and poor irish people who came over with no skills of their own because there was a famine in Ireland.

YOU didn't do one single thing to build this country.
[/quote]

kiddo good one. spoiled brat , mommas boy another good one, I don't need a history lesson , i am very aware that a Chinese person died for every mile of track across Canada. I pity you.Keep using that race card too.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

el twictho your white right?

how the hell can he play the race card then


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Trigga said:


> el twictho your white right?
> 
> how the hell can he play the race card then


I have no idea what he's talking about with that one. Even if I weren't white (which I am, and not that it matters to this discussion) I have no idea where he's going with the "race card" argument.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Beacuse you keep saying we are racist on our views. I have not said anything racisit nor has he We are just stateing facts on what is going on in our city. White people are not aloud to have an opion on other races anymore or we are consider racist.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

a-ronn said:


> Beacuse you keep saying we are racist on our views. I have not said anything racisit nor has he We are just stateing facts on what is going on in our city. White people are not aloud *to have an opion on other races anymore or we are consider racist.*


Probably because having an opinion on an entire race of people is racist by definition.

I don't know, just throwing that out there.

Might be something to it is all...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

buzzz said:


> *Why has this happened? because of all the new peoples immigrating to the country, not cause of population growth. We original Canadians shouldn't need to suffer, we built this country and died for it.*


yeah blaming immigrants for money problems with the government isnt racist right


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

buzzz said:


> In the cafeteria they serve:
> 
> 
> 
> ...










now thats my kinda school...where do i sign up ehh???


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

I have a question for the Americans on this site. You guys get alot of mexicans in your country. If they all started saying we are offended that you say merry christmas and we dont want to hear it, but we sill want you to promote and celebrte our holidays. How would you feel about that and how would your goverment feel about it ? This is pritty much what is happening here and our goverment eats it up


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Dude were did you here that people are offended when you say merry christmas. I live in the same city man. I'm christian and I get no problems from muslims hindu's buddihst's no one.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Do you think they are calling it a holiday tree and sh*t because noone is offended. I go to a school with mostly asians ptobly 95 % them are awsome and love learning about our holidays and what not but there are a few that ruin it for the canadians and the new comers trying to learn about our culture. I love learning about all differnt ways of life i find it extreamly interesting. I just dont like how we are being treated do to the few people who wanna ruin it for everyone. This is supposed to be a multy cultral society if the new comers dont wanna learn about other cultures and want us to learn about theres then they can move home. I just wish everyone wasnt so up tight on learning differnt ways of life.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

a-ronn said:


> Do you think they are calling it a holiday tree


THEY

ARE

NOT

CALLING

IT

A

HOLIDAY TREE

Get it through your head FFS


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

a-ronn said:


> Do you think they are calling it a holiday tree and sh*t because noone is offended. I go to a school with mostly asians ptobly 95 % them are awsome and love learning about our holidays and what not but there are a few that ruin it for the canadians and the new comers trying to learn about our culture. I love learning about all differnt ways of life i find it extreamly interesting. I just dont like how we are being treated do to the few people who wanna ruin it for everyone. This is supposed to be a multy cultral society if the new comers dont wanna learn about other cultures and want us to learn about theres then they can move home. I just wish everyone wasnt so up tight on learning differnt ways of life.


maybe just your school









my school its still called a christmas tree we still have christmas assemblies and christmas fundraisers


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

http://blog.canoe.ca/tanyaenberg/2006/12/1...merry_christmas


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

a-ronn said:


> I have a question for the Americans on this site. You guys get alot of mexicans in your country. If they all started saying we are offended that you say merry christmas and we dont want to hear it, but we sill want you to promote and celebrte our holidays. How would you feel about that and how would your goverment feel about it ? This is pritty much what is happening here and our goverment eats it up


Pretty sure Catholicism is 90% of the Mexican population's religious beliefs. 
FELIZ NAVIDAD BABY

You act like Canada is the only place where the government appeals to all religions by saying. Happy Holidays, or having a Christmas Tree being called a "Holday Tree".

At the bank I work at, our Christmas tree was a Holiday Tree. There was no reference of Merry Christmas during December. I was to say, "Happy Holidays" to our customers after they left my desk.

What I found ironic about the entire thing is, THEY MADE US wear Santa Hats. Where is the logic there??? It wasn't an option, it was mandatory!!!!! What a joke right?? Wearing a hat symbolizing a Christian holiday, but having to say Happy Holidays. Don't wanna offend anyone right?

Go to any major retail chain, and its the same deal. Appeasing to everyone = $$$$$$$$.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

[/quote]
its funny how you use ethiopians , because i have a good friend who came from addis with his family to canada. Welfare gave them a really nice 2 bedroom with a studio coop that canadians pay in tax dollars. This coop is located in the esplanade downtown 2 blocks from the cn tower. They pay roughly 125 a month for this place in the heart of toronto. Is this fair? when canadians of any color that are born here pay 1500 a month for a 2 bedroom 30 minutes from downtown.Thats our welfare system. I am sorry to say but most canadian welfare workers dont know their a*s from a hole in the ground.

By the way my family came to canada from england in the 1860's before canada even was. That gives me a right to call canada my home. You say immigrants work harder than the average canuck , well my family gives in excess of 200,000 loonies to charities every year. *My mother goes down EVERY YEAR at christmas* (not xmas) to the hostels and hands out smokes , money and booze to the homeless , hows that for citizenship. I am very proud to say I am canadian , but sadden by the way the country is going. Health care is one point, Social assistance is another.
[/quote]

She really has the Christmas spirit


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Handin out smokes and booze to the homeless; THATS THE CHRISTMAS HOLIDAY SPIRIT


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

a-ronn said:


> http://blog.canoe.ca/tanyaenberg/2006/12/1...merry_christmas


I don't understand what this lady is complaining about, the tree was in a public courtroom. You guys do have a separation of church and state in your country, don't you ?


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> http://blog.canoe.ca/tanyaenberg/2006/12/1...merry_christmas


I don't understand what this lady is complaining about, the tree was in a public courtroom. You guys do have a separation of church and state in your country, don't you ?
[/quote]

That woman is obviously misinformed...its a Holiday Tree....quite different from a Christmas Tree


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

elTwitcho said:


> Many things have changed in our country over the last 30 yrs, from more health care costs to health care reductions. Our unemployment insurance use to cover someone out of work for 52 weeks, now its less than half or more. Why has this happened? because of all the new peoples immigrating to the country, not cause of population growth. We original Canadians shouldn't need to suffer, we built this country and died for it.


First off kiddo, you neither built this country, nor did you die for it. You're just some kid who's mom does stuff apparently.

You need to hit the books, our immigration policy is one of the driving forces behind our economy and without it we would see massive labor shortages particularly in the skilled trades sector.

You're not an "original canadian". You didn't build this country, you were born into it. You didn't suffer. You DON'T suffer half as much as the Indian woman pouring your Tim Horton's coffee for minimum wage. Take a look around, you're a spoiled brat with entitlement issues, and you're a racist. You're not the great Canadian hero, and this country was not built by people who sat on their ass saying "my mom goes down at christmas every year".

It was built by Chinese people who literally put our railroads together piece by piece.

It was built by Polish and Ukranian immigrants who came here without being able tp speak a word of English and settled in the prairies.

It was built by uneducated and poor irish people who came over with no skills of their own because there was a famine in Ireland.

YOU didn't do one single thing to build this country.
[/quote]

Exactly this man knows his sh*t!!!!!!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Louie D said:


> http://blog.canoe.ca/tanyaenberg/2006/12/1...merry_christmas


I don't understand what this lady is complaining about, the tree was in a public courtroom. You guys do have a separation of church and state in your country, don't you ?
[/quote]

That woman is obviously misinformed...its a Holiday Tree....quite different from a Christmas Tree
[/quote]

Oh ya.. you know, they should just have a retail store sponsor it so they could rename it a Macy's Tree or Nordstrom Tree - I mean let's face it, the spirit of the holiday these days is primary marked by shop-a-holics. I work in downtown Seattle and the people are absolutely insane that time of the year - you may get trampled walking within a block of Macy's


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> http://blog.canoe.ca/tanyaenberg/2006/12/1...merry_christmas


I don't understand what this lady is complaining about, the tree was in a public courtroom. You guys do have a separation of church and state in your country, don't you ?
[/quote]

That woman is obviously misinformed...its a Holiday Tree....quite different from a Christmas Tree
[/quote]

Oh ya.. you know, they should just have a retail store sponsor it so they could rename it a Macy's Tree or Nordstrom Tree - I mean let's face it, the spirit of the holiday these days is primary marked by shop-a-holics. I work in downtown Seattle and the people are absolutely insane that time of the year - you may get trampled walking within a block of Macy's
[/quote]

I know many familes who are not Christian who have 'adopted' Christmas...or at least the retail portion of it. Many Islamic customers who stop in the bank have told me Merry Christmas!!

It's the few exceptions that set the rules for everyone. Gotta love it.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

"It's the few exceptions that set the rules for everyone. Gotta love it."

Exactly my point many of the other cultures that come here want to learn and celebrate with us. To the others that don't want to thats fine dont celebrate it, but dont ruin it fo everyone else. Then expect us to cator to yours.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

a-ronn said:


> "It's the few exceptions that set the rules for everyone. Gotta love it."
> 
> Exactly my point many of the other cultures that come here want to learn and celebrate with us. To the others that don't want to thats fine dont celebrate it, but dont ruin it fo everyone else. Then expect us to cator to yours.


so you want them to cator to you but you wont cater to them. whats so wrong about saying happy holidays? holiday tree is a bit far but honestly thats the only time i've EVER heard of it. There are so many holidays during that time of year that its selfish for people to only say merry christmas. Theres haunaka eid quanza and christmas and i think im missing one, saying happy holiday doesnt degrade or offend anyone its just meeting halfway.

Also christmas tree's having nothing to do with the real christmas, its something that represents the *holiday* season. I dont think jesus was born under an evergreen.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Trigga said:


> "It's the few exceptions that set the rules for everyone. Gotta love it."
> 
> Exactly my point many of the other cultures that come here want to learn and celebrate with us. To the others that don't want to thats fine dont celebrate it, but dont ruin it fo everyone else. Then expect us to cator to yours.


so you want them to cator to you but you wont cater to them. whats so wrong about saying happy holidays? holiday tree is a bit far but honestly thats the only time i've EVER heard of it. There are so many holidays during that time of year that its selfish for people to only say merry christmas. Theres haunaka eid quanza and christmas and i think im missing one, saying happy holiday doesnt degrade or offend anyone its just meeting halfway.

Also christmas tree's having nothing to do with the real christmas, its something that represents the *holiday* season. I dont think jesus was born under an evergreen.
[/quote]

There's nothing wrong with saying Happy Holidays; But, there is definitly something wrong with restricting people from saying, "Merry Christmas", "Have a great Christmas"...any talk of it, because a certain few are "offended" by it.

I thought quanza was spelled "kwanzaa"...but I get the point....It is celebrated the day after Christmas untill Jan 1st....and Channaukah is celebrated earlier in the month....

No one said you can't say Merry/Happy [insert Religious holiday here] But many people are sick and tired of being afraid of offending people

Like I said, the few over-sensitive people that are offended make the rules for everyone.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christmas_tree --The tree represents the Christmas season....not the "holiday season"

I don't live by wikipedia, but its amazing the info you can be led to.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

wikipedia is also editable by anyone at anytime. so tru it';s amazing information but nor it could be b/s at the same time


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

ok, well i havent went through and looked at all the replys, but my whole opinoin on this subject is that i think its completly bull sh*t. Blacks had to fight to go to an all white school, now they decide to turn the race card and make an all black school. You got to be fuckin joking me, a bunch of hipacrits if you ask me.

Whos idea was this? The school district, family, kids?

Im sorry to say, that the race card has completly flipped over the years. If i want to go take out a business loan the picking order would be indians,black, asian american, white. Supposedly whites are all rich right, ha. I am in no means racist, but i think its total bs how "equal" rights have turned out.

A kid in my school tried to start an all white club, because they had an asian, black american, catholic, but he wasnt alowed because they said it would ster up to much trouble. Go f*ck your selfs is what i would have said, no joke. He did this just to prove a point.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Moondemon said:


> I personnaly don't think such a school will change something to drop out rates.... In order to have a real good impact, you need to put up some good prevention campaings against droping out or against delinquance, when the kids are young !


campaigns? schools? prevention?

its called F-A-M-I-L-Y

unforunately at the risk of sounding racist (i could care less), their family units are like puke on a pile of sh*t. no student ever did a turn around because he had high speed internet and fresh new text books. if you come from a fu**ed up family, you will probably carry on that trait. this is what we end up calling culture. its a culture. is it any surprise africa is the official "donate your money and sh*t here" continent? im sorry im sorry, see? now im just being racisit. oh wait...thats actually true.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> http://blog.canoe.ca/tanyaenberg/2006/12/1...merry_christmas


I don't understand what this lady is complaining about, the tree was in a public courtroom. You guys do have a separation of church and state in your country, don't you ?
[/quote]

actually if you read the constitution you will find this doesnt mean a damn thing. if you want to display a cross or the 10 commandments in public, you can. that term is loosly used to argue against those whom know little about the details in this country. unfortunately, that happens to be a passion of mine.

and on a side not..man to man. ITS FU**KING CHRISTMAS!!!!!! 
oh lets call it holiday! ok...what holiday? oh...CHRISTMAS!!!!!! 
oh lets call it winter break? thats right, lets celebrate hazardous driving conditions, flu's and less daylight! thaaaaats why we take this day off.
unfortunately its cry babies that run the show because so many of us are so unfamiliar with whats acceptable anymore that christmas is now winter...and blacks get their own schools. isnt that reverse of the whole segregation thing that happened way back when? i mean, arent we sort of repeating history? yep! cause when your an idiot and dont know your history...guess what! dum dum duuuummmm...you repeat it.

seriously tho, no disrespect, and jewlez im not yelling at you, im yelling in general so dont take offense to this. im just screaming this into the sky while i wave my arms around.

side note: equal rights actually means special privilages for all. (offer not valid for white males)


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Im afraid its no better in America.

When I was a kid growing up, in elementary school we had a Christmas play, Christmas choir concert, exchanged Christmas gifts, and all. Im afraid my daughter will never have these wonderful experiences as she grows up.









I say let them make their own schools...then make your own. I do have a feeling which school will have a better basketball team and which school will have better and more successful students.

Oh geez I hinted that a white school would have better students...I must be racist even though I hinted that the black school would have better athletes.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Just like the goverment wont openly say most of the murders that take place in toronto are in black communities or by young black males. Again that would be racisit even though it is a fact . Note i said MOST not all


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

M0RpH said:


> http://blog.canoe.ca/tanyaenberg/2006/12/1...merry_christmas


I don't understand what this lady is complaining about, the tree was in a public courtroom. You guys do have a separation of church and state in your country, don't you ?
[/quote]

actually if you read the constitution you will find this doesnt mean a damn thing. if you want to display a cross or the 10 commandments in public, you can. that term is loosly used to argue against those whom know little about the details in this country. unfortunately, that happens to be a passion of mine.
[/quote]

Oh, goddamnit, dude - you've read the Canadian constitution ? I'll admit I haven't so I may be wrong entirely, however I should clarify that by "public" I mean any public property such as a courtroom which is built and operated with taxpayer's money - I am not talking about you carrying a copy of 10 commandments with you on a subway train.


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

JD7.62 said:


> Im afraid its no better in America.
> 
> When I was a kid growing up, in elementary school we had a Christmas play, Christmas choir concert, exchanged Christmas gifts, and all. Im afraid my daughter will never have these wonderful experiences as she grows up.
> 
> ...


well i wouldn't put too much stock in that 'massa' cuz your buddy a'ron is about as smart as a box of rocks...see what that white education does for ya? but i guess i got a pretty good education at my #REMOVED# school cuz i seem to be much more articulate than he is


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

MistaFishPimp05 said:


> Im afraid its no better in America.
> 
> When I was a kid growing up, in elementary school we had a Christmas play, Christmas choir concert, exchanged Christmas gifts, and all. Im afraid my daughter will never have these wonderful experiences as she grows up.
> 
> ...


well i wouldn't put too much stock in that 'massa' cuz your buddy a'ron is about as smart as a box of rocks...see what that *white education does for ya?* but i guess i got a pretty good education at my #REMOVED# school cuz i seem to be much more articulate than he is
[/quote]

Gotta watch out for that white education...its like a disease


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

I did finish high school with a 85 average, it must have been easy because the "white" education system does not have very high standards for us white folks. Although i will admit i do not get my point across very well on the computer. I am better at speaking what i think rather then typeing. I guess i am going nowhere in life


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

a-ronn said:


> I did finish high school with a 85 average, it must have been easy because the "white" education system does not have very high standards for us white folks. Although i will admit i do not get my point across very well on the computer. I am better at speaking what i think rather then typeing. I guess i am going nowhere in life


Well lets start with a lesson in English...a language you "native Canadians" should be pretty familiar with along with French correct? You have no problem speaking what is on your mind i think your problem is spelling and grammar. Maybe you should go enroll at one of these "black schools" for some proper education. As far as you being in the 85th percentile you're either a liar or the Canadian school system is FUBAR anyone reading this thread could see that a mile away with the first sentence of the thread alone. BUT...that first sentence is the reason i can't even be mad at you because it proves that you are an uneducated person with ignorant beliefs.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

MistaFishPimp05 said:


> I did finish high school with a 85 average, it must have been easy because the "white" education system does not have very high standards for us white folks. Although i will admit i do not get my point across very well on the computer. I am better at speaking what i think rather then typeing. I guess i am going nowhere in life


Well lets start with a lesson in English...a language you "native Canadians" should be pretty familiar with along with French correct? You have no problem speaking what is on your mind i think your problem is spelling and grammar. Maybe you should go enroll at one of these "black schools" for some proper education. As far as you being in the 85th percentile you're either a liar or the Canadian school system is FUBAR anyone reading this thread could see that a mile away with the first sentence of the thread alone. BUT...that first sentence is the reason i can't even be mad at you because it proves that you are an uneducated person with ignorant beliefs.
[/quote]

I am speaking on a fish forum not writeing an essey for my uni english class sorry i am not useing proper punctuation or watching my spelling. I will keep that in mind next time i start a thread on a fish forum. Thanks for the insite.







I could go ahead and pick apart your spelling and grammer mistakes in the statement above, but i have better things to do with my life .


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

a-ronn said:


> I did finish high school with a 85 average, it must have been easy because the "white" education system does not have very high standards for us white folks. Although i will admit i do not get my point across very well on the computer. I am better at speaking what i think rather then typeing. I guess i am going nowhere in life


Well lets start with a lesson in English...a language you "native Canadians" should be pretty familiar with along with French correct? You have no problem speaking what is on your mind i think your problem is spelling and grammar. Maybe you should go enroll at one of these "black schools" for some proper education. As far as you being in the 85th percentile you're either a liar or the Canadian school system is FUBAR anyone reading this thread could see that a mile away with the first sentence of the thread alone. BUT...that first sentence is the reason i can't even be mad at you because it proves that you are an uneducated person with ignorant beliefs.
[/quote]

I am speaking on a fish forum not writeing an essey for my uni english class sorry i am not useing proper punctuation or watching my spelling. I will keep that in mind next time i start a thread on a fish forum. Thanks for the insite.







I could go ahead and pick apart your spelling and grammer mistakes in the statement above, but i have better things to do with my life .
[/quote]

point well taken







sorrie fore tha misundrestanding


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

MistaFishPimp05 said:


> I did finish high school with a 85 average, it must have been easy because the "white" education system does not have very high standards for us white folks. Although i will admit i do not get my point across very well on the computer. I am better at speaking what i think rather then typeing. I guess i am going nowhere in life


Well lets start with a lesson in English...a language you "native Canadians" should be pretty familiar with along with French correct? You have no problem speaking what is on your mind i think your problem is spelling and grammar. Maybe you should go enroll at one of these "black schools" for some proper education. As far as you being in the 85th percentile you're either a liar or the Canadian school system is FUBAR anyone reading this thread could see that a mile away with the first sentence of the thread alone. BUT...that first sentence is the reason i can't even be mad at you because it proves that you are an uneducated person with ignorant beliefs.
[/quote]

I am speaking on a fish forum not writeing an essey for my uni english class sorry i am not useing proper punctuation or watching my spelling. I will keep that in mind next time i start a thread on a fish forum. Thanks for the insite.







I could go ahead and pick apart your spelling and grammer mistakes in the statement above, but i have better things to do with my life .
[/quote]

point well taken







sorrie fore tha misundrestanding

[/quote]

Oh no, someone got a slap from the fin of the pimpin fish


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Haven't I seen you before fish pimp?


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

What a joke this has turned into!


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

Louie D said:


> View attachment 161530
> 
> 
> Haven't I seen you before fish pimp?


no im homophobic


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

MistaFishPimp05 said:


> View attachment 161530
> 
> 
> Haven't I seen you before fish pimp?


no im homophobic
[/quote]

*cricket cricket*


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

The fish pimp did hurt my pride . I think im gonna go down to the lake tommorow and learn how to pimp some fish maby they will teach me of this thing you call grammer and spelling ??? Please fish pimp how do you pimp a fish ? Will they teach me ?


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

a-ronn said:


> The fish pimp did hurt my pride . I think im gonna go down to the lake tommorow and learn how to pimp some fish maby they will teach me of this thing you call grammer and spelling ??? Please fish pimp how do you pimp a fish ? Will they teach me ?


well it starts with 2 buckets a bag of cement and a hell of a lot of patience.....funny how i made a point and everyone is attackin the fishpimp now...i must've struck a nerve


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

SO what was the topic anyways...? oh...


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

a-ronn said:


> The fish pimp did hurt my pride . I think im gonna go down to the lake tommorow and learn how to pimp some fish maby they will teach me of this thing you call grammer and spelling ??? Please fish pimp how do you pimp a fish ? Will they teach me ?


I dunno man...


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Louie D said:


> The fish pimp did hurt my pride . I think im gonna go down to the lake tommorow and learn how to pimp some fish maby they will teach me of this thing you call grammer and spelling ??? Please fish pimp how do you pimp a fish ? Will they teach me ?


I dunno man...

View attachment 161535

[/quote]

I know i must learn. I did some research i found the self proclaimed master of fish pimping i must track him down. He will teach me the art of pimping fish !!!


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

a-ronn said:


> The fish pimp did hurt my pride . I think im gonna go down to the lake tommorow and learn how to pimp some fish maby they will teach me of this thing you call grammer and spelling ??? Please fish pimp how do you pimp a fish ? Will they teach me ?


I dunno man...

View attachment 161535

[/quote]

I know i must learn. I did some research i found the self proclaimed master of fish pimping i must track him down. He will teach me the art of pimping fish !!!
[/quote]

damn i thought i was the only one


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

thats it smacka hoe


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

That angelfish hasnt paid me in two weeks!! Weres my money bish


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Who gives a damn sh*t if theres going to be a black school or if you have to call your fuckin christmas tree a holiday tree, or if you were beaten up by immigrants in high school, your getting free health care and if you develop cancer you can be treated with out having to sell your car or house, or spending a huge sum of cash. any country like that is a pretty good country and ppl shuld stop whining about how little whiteness there is, there are many very very very "white" areas in toronto and ontario available so jus live there.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

check_ya_self said:


> Who gives a damn sh*t if theres going to be a black school or if you have to call your fuckin christmas tree a holiday tree, or if you were beaten up by immigrants in high school, your getting free health care and if you develop cancer you can be treated with out having to sell your car or house, or spending a huge sum of cash. any country like that is a pretty good country and ppl shuld stop whining about how little whiteness there is, there are many very very very "white" areas in toronto and ontario available so jus live there.


Yeah but i heard the waiting list for treating/perverting cancer medicaly in canada is horrible. Many people from canada will come to the states because they cant afford to wait 6 months to get treated. Just something i heard in class when we were talking about socialism/comunism ext ext.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Avatar~God said:


> Who gives a damn sh*t if theres going to be a black school or if you have to call your fuckin christmas tree a holiday tree, or if you were beaten up by immigrants in high school, your getting free health care and if you develop cancer you can be treated with out having to sell your car or house, or spending a huge sum of cash. any country like that is a pretty good country and ppl shuld stop whining about how little whiteness there is, there are many very very very "white" areas in toronto and ontario available so jus live there.


Yeah but i heard the waiting list for treating/perverting cancer medicaly in canada is horrible. Many people from canada will come to the states because they cant afford to wait 6 months to get treated. Just something i heard in class when we were talking about socialism/comunism ext ext.
[/quote]

I believe you get immediate treatment for cancer and any other fatal disease here in Canada. You do have to wait if your heath problem is not fatal. The only problem with our health system is, because it is free. You get people backing up hospitals for hours with minor colds and flues cuts and bruises. Where they could easily take care of it on there own or stop by a walk in clinic. I guess some parents get very paranoid when it comes to there kids which is understandable to an extent.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

a-ronn said:


> Who gives a damn sh*t if theres going to be a black school or if you have to call your fuckin christmas tree a holiday tree, or if you were beaten up by immigrants in high school, your getting free health care and if you develop cancer you can be treated with out having to sell your car or house, or spending a huge sum of cash. any country like that is a pretty good country and ppl shuld stop whining about how little whiteness there is, there are many very very very "white" areas in toronto and ontario available so jus live there.


Yeah but i heard the waiting list for treating/perverting cancer medicaly in canada is horrible. Many people from canada will come to the states because they cant afford to wait 6 months to get treated. Just something i heard in class when we were talking about socialism/comunism ext ext.
[/quote]

I believe you get immediate treatment for cancer and any other fatal disease here in Canada. You do have to wait if your heath problem is not fatal. The only problem with our health system is, because it is free. You get people backing up hospitals for hours with minor colds and flues cuts and bruises. Where they could easily take care of it on there own or stop by a walk in clinic. I guess some parents get very paranoid when it comes to there kids which is understandable to an extent.
[/quote]

Ahhh didnt know that, i knew because of the free hc people use hospitals for any reason they can. A girl in my class was saying her friend that lives in canada was worried that she might have some type of cancer (cant remember) but didnt want to wait to be checked out so she came to the states.

Thats cool how they put them in front of the line though, when i origanally heard that i was kinda shocked.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

some of the people in the emergency room i feel like beating the sh*t out of, they go in for colds and complain when someone has a serious problem and bitch at them for it not being their turn


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Honestly how did this thread turn into talk about hospitals









but yeah i got in a fight on new years and was bleeding pretty bad and there were people in there with no problem what so ever going before me. It pissed me off big time.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

all black schools...f*cking great.

so now "we" (is it is them this time?) are going to segregate them...even though they asked for it, i give it a few years until they start bitching.

i think there will be an increase in dropouts in this all black school. it may sound racist, but at school there were always the black kids...and there were always the black kids who had white friends. from my experiences the black kids with white friends rarely dropped out. while the ones that kept to themselves tended to dropout more often. so if the black kids are all put together, they wont get the added peer support that the "other ethnicities" might give them at another school. such as with homework and such. they wont be pushed as hard at an all black school.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

all black school or not, you can still go there as a white person. If its a college you even have a chance to get a diversity scholarship. They still have to accept u just like any other college. I have a friend who went to black college becuase of a program that was top notch for engineering.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

check_ya_self said:


> Who gives a damn sh*t if theres going to be a black school or if you have to call *your fuckin christmas tree a holiday tree,* or if you were beaten up by immigrants in high school, your getting free health care and if you develop cancer you can be treated with out having to sell your car or house, or spending a huge sum of cash. any country like that is a pretty good country and ppl shuld stop whining about how little whiteness there is, there are many very very very "white" areas in toronto and ontario available so jus live there.


The point is, there should be no reason why you _shouldn't_ be able to call it that in a public place. ie schools/work/gov't/etc. you is ignant yo


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

a-ronn said:


> Here in ontario canada wear actuall candians are treated like second class citizins to all the imagrints .In the sence We can't call a christmas tree a christmas tree on tv we have to call it a holiday tree. We cant have Christmas concerts in our kids schools but we have to celebrate everyones elses holidays. We pritty much cant do anything we grew up with anymore. They have now taken it one step further and just approved all black schools. I think this is just a joke. Blacks fight and cry there way to be treated as equals and now they fight for all black schools. As usuall our goverment went for it so now we will have all black schools. Just curious to see other peoples opinions on this because i think this is just a mess. I wonder what would happen if we asked for all white schools ? There would probly be a riot .


you know what i dont get, slavery happened in the states, why the f*ck do blacks in canada want their own schools?
and who the f*ck let it happen.
im sorry but segregating societies is only taking about 5 steps back in the process of evolving as a civil society.
big thumbs down to who ever let this happen!!!

and very true, canadians are treated like 2 rate citizens here, where immigrants are put first.
i say we round em all up and burn em like the nazis did to the jews............well ok maybe not to that extreme, but it is starting to piss me off.
why can someone from another country, come here and get 100K$ to start a business, but my father hwo worked his whole life for a major TV station here, paid into his RSP, paid his taxes, paid his unemp. ins. his whole life, and now when he cant get work or touch his pension the gov wont give him a dime.
and i thought the states was messed up


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Separate but equal is alive and well...and if the school fails, there will be lawsuits...against those who "let it happen", not those who advocated for it in the first place.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

joey said:


> Here in ontario canada wear actuall candians are treated like second class citizins to all the imagrints .In the sence We can't call a christmas tree a christmas tree on tv we have to call it a holiday tree. We cant have Christmas concerts in our kids schools but we have to celebrate everyones elses holidays. We pritty much cant do anything we grew up with anymore. They have now taken it one step further and just approved all black schools. I think this is just a joke. Blacks fight and cry there way to be treated as equals and now they fight for all black schools. As usuall our goverment went for it so now we will have all black schools. Just curious to see other peoples opinions on this because i think this is just a mess. I wonder what would happen if we asked for all white schools ? There would probly be a riot .


you know what i dont get, slavery happened in the states, why the f*ck do blacks in canada want their own schools?
and who the f*ck let it happen.
im sorry but segregating societies is only taking about 5 steps back in the process of evolving as a civil society.
big thumbs down to who ever let this happen!!!

and very true, canadians are treated like 2 rate citizens here, where immigrants are put first.
i say we round em all up and burn em like the nazis did to the jews............well ok maybe not to that extreme, but it is starting to piss me off.
why can someone from another country, come here and get 100K$ to start a business, but my father hwo worked his whole life for a major TV station here, paid into his RSP, paid his taxes, paid his unemp. ins. his whole life, and now when he cant get work or touch his pension the gov wont give him a dime.
and i thought the states was messed up
[/quote]

agreed joey (apart from the whole burning the jews part.lol). up here the government's priorities seem f*cked up. they complain about illegal immigrants coming in my boat and sh*t...yet when they get here what do they do? invite them in, give them free room and board, and set them up with jobs. so there is NOTHING stopping illegals flooding our sh*t! it's great when we can pay upwards of 52% income tax...then get f*ck all from the government in terms of new programs or even upgrading our infrastructure (for instance, our roads are f*cked right now). meanwhile all of our tax money is going to pay for a bunch of illegals, who in my opinion are criminals. i know that if i went and entered some place unannounced (whether it be a building or a country) i would probably have the cops on me trying to arrest me, while these people do the same thing, and get welcomed with open arms.

now that ive thought about it i dont think this black school will be as bad as i originally thought, but what i am concerned about are the opinions of other countries. you can just imagine the whispering at the UN. "hey...Austria...did you hear? Canada is segregating its blacks again."

im also just waiting for either of those pieces of sh*t jesse jackson or al sharpton to go apesh*t over this, even though it wasnt forced upon them by the white community (who they would obviously blame first).

it's great when a white guy cant really have an opinion on other races or their actions, while some people of other ethnicities make millions of dollars being racists. if a couple of old white dudes did the same thing, they would be called racists and have little or no support.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

They must have one hell of a football team..

And you know they aint winning no hockey titles.

J/K


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

what about basketball?


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

^ 
Haha, oh yeah and Track...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

and super sprinting at the sound of police sirens. well if something goes down and they need all the kids to stay inside i know how to accomplish it.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Curley said:


> all black school or not, you can still go there as a white person. If its a college you even have a chance to get a diversity scholarship. They still have to accept u just like any other college. I have a friend who went to black college becuase of a program that was top notch for engineering.


Not true, they must "allow" you or "accept" you to go there... especially if it's a private school...


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

excatly as I said man, they still have to accept you just like any other college...


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

all black schools? don't complain dude your school's crime rate just went down

don't ban me i'm just screwin around


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Boobah said:


> all black schools? don't complain dude your school's crime rate just went down
> 
> don't ban me i'm just screwin around


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Boobah said:


> all black schools? don't complain dude your school's crime rate just went down
> 
> don't ban me i'm just screwin around


hahaah ok im sold


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

yeah, no more stolen bikes at your school.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I know you are all just messing around...









But I dont think this makes the site look good... not everyone will know that you are joking...


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I know you are all just messing around...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you're right, i'll fix it

i'm joking

seriously though the idea of blacks segregating themselves would make the civil rights activists of the 60's cry. I wonder if this would ever happen in the US, kinda like president clinton suggesting ebonics should be an official language to try and get higher approval with his homies. That backfired


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^ dont get started on that

when a white kid speaks broken or poor english we tooter him/her or say he mumbles or stutters etc...when a black kid does it, well CALL IT ITS OWN FU**IN LANGUAGE!

i dont have a point with this statement, just somethin to think about


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

M0RpH said:


> ^^ dont get started on that
> 
> when a white kid speaks broken or poor english we tooter him/her or say he mumbles or stutters etc...when a black kid does it, well *CALL IT ITS OWN FU**IN LANGUAGE! *
> 
> i dont have a point with this statement, just somethin to think about


Sigh. What is your problem with black people?

This is the trouble with people who hold these kinds of opinions, they come up with a grossly distorted view of reality in order to justify their beliefs, and as long as they see all sorts of things (that aren't remotely true) that support their beliefs, you can't reason with them.

WHO is calling ebonics it's own language?

Is there a Webster's dictionary of Ebonics?

Is it listed as an official language in any country?

Is there an organization that puts out a dictionary each year establishing which words are or are not valid in the language?

NOBODY refers to ebonics as anything more than what it is, a system of slang. And guess the f*ck what, WHITE PEOPLE DO IT TOO.

Ever heard of a Southern Drawl? Cockney Rhyming Slang? An Irish accent? There are alot of systems of slang other than just ebonics, but in your head there is a mysterious movement of black people demanding it gets recognized as a language, and there are politicians supporting this and people are forcing you to learn it and in reality, *it's not actually happening*.


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

M0RpH said:


> ^^ dont get started on that
> 
> when a white kid speaks broken or poor english we tooter him/her or say he mumbles or stutters etc...when a black kid does it, well CALL IT ITS OWN FU**IN LANGUAGE!
> 
> i dont have a point with this statement, just somethin to think about


maybe you need a "tooter"


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

check_ya_self said:


> Who gives a damn sh*t if theres going to be a black school or if you have to call your fuckin christmas tree a holiday tree, or if you were beaten up by immigrants in high school, your getting free health care and if you develop cancer you can be treated with out having to sell your car or house, or spending a huge sum of cash. any country like that is a pretty good country and ppl shuld stop whining about how little whiteness there is, there are many very very very "white" areas in toronto and ontario available so jus live there.


You just got kicked out of your school for a weapons violation, correct?

Your thoughts on schools and how they should be managed has been called into jeopardy by your previous actions. Leave the thread!

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=165494&hl=


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

armac said:


> Who gives a damn sh*t if theres going to be a black school or if you have to call your fuckin christmas tree a holiday tree, or if you were beaten up by immigrants in high school, your getting free health care and if you develop cancer you can be treated with out having to sell your car or house, or spending a huge sum of cash. any country like that is a pretty good country and ppl shuld stop whining about how little whiteness there is, there are many very very very "white" areas in toronto and ontario available so jus live there.


You just got kicked out of your school for a weapons violation, correct?

Your thoughts on schools and how they should be managed has been called into jeopardy by your previous actions. Leave the thread!
[/quote]










weapons violation?


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

I thought maybe this topic was about a school/shoal of black Piranha ! Was I wrong ? I did not even read back past page 6#







.......... I did go to a all white school ................. 
Surprised this thread ant locked .


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Not sure why the thread needs to be locked. Whats wrong with discussing racial issues? As long as people dont use this thread to spew racist propaganda...or post personal attacks...I dont see anything wrong with it.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Not sure why the thread needs to be locked. Whats wrong with discussing racial issues? As long as people dont use this thread to spew racist propaganda...or post personal attacks...I dont see anything wrong with it.


Agree 100 % . People are scared now of days expecially white people, to speak on racial issues because of what has happened in the past. Just because a white, black or any race has certain issiues with another race does not mean you are a racist. Just because I have a problem with all black schools does not mean i hate black people in anyway. Infact there are ALOT of blacks who are against it as well.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

a-ronn said:


> Just because a white, black or any race has certain issiues with another race does not mean you are a racist.


Actually, that's exactly what it means, because juding an individual by his race is the definition of racism.

Just because you don't want to be labelled a racist doesn't mean you can go on being one without having that label affixed to you.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I just think it is quite ignorant to say stuff like "your school's crime rate just went down"... 
white or black, that is just wrong...


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

elTwitcho said:


> Just because a white, black or any race has certain issiues with another race does not mean you are a racist.


Actually, that's exactly what it means, because juding an individual by his race is the definition of racism.

Just because you don't want to be labelled a racist doesn't mean you can go on being one without having that label affixed to you.
[/quote]

Eltwitcho every race in this world favours there own race. I go to a very multi cultural school i dont know if you have ever been to one, but if you ever go notice asians hang with asians blacks hang with other blacks indians hang with other indians. OFcourse everyone gets along fine together, but when it comes to most groups of friends, there of the same race. Does this mean they are racist ? No its just because they have more in common with there own race. Weather its whites likeing hockey and blacks likeing basketball. Or that they speak the same language.

If you are going to rent a house and a chinese person is renting it out, chances are they will rent to another chinese person. Same with whites blacks and idians or whoever. I think you are liveing in some kind of dream world where people do not favour there own race. This does not mean they hate the other races. Im not saying in every case. ITs just the way it goes.

Same with dateing most races tend to stick together you see the odd white and black couple or whatever but for the most part races stick together even when it comes to dateing.


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

a-ronn said:


> Just because a white, black or any race has certain issiues with another race does not mean you are a racist.


Actually, that's exactly what it means, because juding an individual by his race is the definition of racism.

Just because you don't want to be labelled a racist doesn't mean you can go on being one without having that label affixed to you.
[/quote]

Eltwitcho every race in this world favours there own race. I go to a very multi cultural school i dont know if you have ever been to one, but if you ever go notice asians hang with asians blacks hang with other blacks indians hang with other indians. OFcourse everyone gets along fine together, but when it comes to most groups of friends, there of the same race. Does this mean they are racist ? No its just because they have more in common with there own race. Weather its whites likeing hockey and blacks likeing basketball. Or that they speak the same language.

If you are going to rent a house and a chinese person is renting it out, chances are they will rent to another chinese person. Same with whites blacks and idians or whoever. I think you are liveing in some kind of dream world where people do not favour there own race. This does not mean they hate the other races. Im not saying in every case. ITs just the way it goes.

Same with dateing most races tend to stick together you see the odd white and black couple or whatever but for the most part races stick together even when it comes to dateing.
[/quote]
I agree 100% This is how the next us president will be voted for race and gender its the truth 
blacks will vote for bama girls for hill and whits for RON PAUL FOR PRESIDENT 2008


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

heyyy, I am going to vote for Ron Paul and I am not a racist... at least I dont think I am...

I think I will vote depending on the issues... not race...


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

I just was being a funny guy by saying that .......... I do not like any of our candates republic or demarcate


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

bernokarl said:


> I just was being a funny guy by saying that .......... I do not like any of our candates republic or demarcate


VOTE QUIMBY!


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

i think it is b.s. having an all black school, good news though.... at least they are kept away from our white chicks


----------



## khoolie (Feb 2, 2008)

i seen on the news a while back a segment about immigration and whatnot. it said, there are actually more immigrants in canada than natural born citizens. All canada has become is a free lunch. it makes me sick to my stomache to hear about immigrants "fighting" for there rights. they should be happy there even here and respect the fact they have a safe place to live where they wont get there hand choped off for stealing or be castrated for rape or be exectued for believing in the wrong religion or have to worry about suicide bombers on there commute to work. if i was an immigrant or refugee id get a job and contribute to society and keep my mouth shut because living in canada must be alot better than wherever I ran from. and it's all the spoiled younger ppl fighting because the older ppl that lived thru the slavery, went thru life worrying about suicide bombers and genecide are fukn greatfull it's not like that anymore and enjoy there free life in canada. im just sick and tired of hearing about this sh*t ll the time. IF YOU DONT LIKE CANADA AND YOU FEEL YOUR NOT BEING TREATED RIGHT THEN GO BACK TO YOUR FUCKIN HOME COUNTRY. its simple. could i move to afghanistan and make demands and bitch about my rights? ya fuckin right! i would be murdered on the spot. so be happy u live in a free country and stop complaining. im not racist by any means at all i have many friends of different culture, skin color, religion, sex, and sexual orientation. im an natural born canadian with ancestry from ireland and my girlfriend was born in Jordan. im just sick of this sh*t. and homosexuals is another thing. u can get married legally in canada, live together, probably even adopt. what more do u want? go to the middle east and try fightin for gay rights lol. i dont need to say what will happen. so ya, lets have all black schools, all asian schools, all indian schools, all europian schools, all hispanic schools, and all middle eastern, and all eastern indian schools, then we can divide those into specific religions, then divide into differnt sex's, then divide into different sexually orientated schools. then everything will be perfect right? i think one guy tried that and a huge war started all over the world.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

a-ronn said:


> Eltwitcho every race in this world favours there own race.


No, they don't. My girlfriend is half black. My brother's wife is Japanese. My best friend (who is white) is dating a girl who immigrated from Hong Kong. One of my really good friends is from Dubai and is an Arab. My landlord who speaks Italian and barely a word of English rents to me, who knows no italian at all.

There are actually a whole lot of people out there who don't think of their race as being inherently better than everyone elses. There is also a huge difference with hanging around with people who come from your culture because you're more comfortable that way as opposed to resenting every culture that isn't yours and insisting that everyone should have to abandon their culture and accept yours.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

elTwitcho said:


> Eltwitcho every race in this world favours there own race.


No, they don't. My girlfriend is half black. My brother's wife is Japanese. My best friend (who is white) is dating a girl who immigrated from Hong Kong. One of my really good friends is from Dubai and is an Arab. My landlord who speaks Italian and barely a word of English rents to me, who knows no italian at all.

There are actually a whole lot of people out there who don't think of their race as being inherently better than everyone elses. There is also a huge difference with hanging around with people who come from your culture because you're more comfortable that way as opposed to resenting every culture that isn't yours and insisting that everyone should have to abandon their culture and accept yours.
[/quote]

Eltwitcho i never once said everyone should forget there culture and pick up ours. I said if they want us to except there cultrue IE turbins and different head wear. Want us to learn about there culture and celebrations then they should not complain when they have to learn about ours . Most do not complain but the few that do ruin it for everyone and our goverment cators to the few that have to ruin it. I do enjoy watching you try and twist people wosrds around its pritty funny.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

a-ronn said:


> Eltwitcho every race in this world favours there own race.


No, they don't. My girlfriend is half black. My brother's wife is Japanese. My best friend (who is white) is dating a girl who immigrated from Hong Kong. One of my really good friends is from Dubai and is an Arab. My landlord who speaks Italian and barely a word of English rents to me, who knows no italian at all.

There are actually a whole lot of people out there who don't think of their race as being inherently better than everyone elses. There is also a huge difference with hanging around with people who come from your culture because you're more comfortable that way as opposed to resenting every culture that isn't yours and insisting that everyone should have to abandon their culture and accept yours.
[/quote]

Eltwitcho i never once said everyone should forget there culture and puck up ours. I said if they want us to except there cultrue IE turbins and different head wear. Want us to learn about there culture and celebrations then they should not complain when they have to learn about ours . Most do not complain but the few that do ruin it for everyone and our goverment cators to the few that have to ruin it. I do enjoy watching you try and twist people words around its pritty funny actually.
[/quote]
i agree with that, i have had lots of things change because of small groups of people complaining and now we don't get served in the cafeteria anymore because no one can agree on anything some say they want this type of meat only thta type of meat only and no one can compromise, no more free lunches although the food sucks anyways


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

and there is always a mini Lebanon war between the Arabs and Jewish immigrants over who is better and whos land belongs to who and these kids are my age and a few years older, literally a fight daily at this school.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

bob351 said:


> Eltwitcho every race in this world favours there own race.


No, they don't. My girlfriend is half black. My brother's wife is Japanese. My best friend (who is white) is dating a girl who immigrated from Hong Kong. One of my really good friends is from Dubai and is an Arab. My landlord who speaks Italian and barely a word of English rents to me, who knows no italian at all.

There are actually a whole lot of people out there who don't think of their race as being inherently better than everyone elses. There is also a huge difference with hanging around with people who come from your culture because you're more comfortable that way as opposed to resenting every culture that isn't yours and insisting that everyone should have to abandon their culture and accept yours.
[/quote]

Eltwitcho i never once said everyone should forget there culture and puck up ours. I said if they want us to except there cultrue IE turbins and different head wear. Want us to learn about there culture and celebrations then they should not complain when they have to learn about ours . Most do not complain but the few that do ruin it for everyone and our goverment cators to the few that have to ruin it. I do enjoy watching you try and twist people words around its pritty funny actually.
[/quote]
i agree with that, i have had lots of things change because of small groups of people complaining and now we don't get served in the cafeteria anymore because no one can agree on anything some say they want this type of meat only thta type of meat only and no one can compromise, no more free lunches although the food sucks anyways








[/quote]

Exactly there is no compromise.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

elTwitcho said:


> Eltwitcho every race in this world favours there own race.


No, they don't. My girlfriend is half black. My brother's wife is Japanese. My best friend (who is white) is dating a girl who immigrated from Hong Kong. One of my really good friends is from Dubai and is an Arab. My landlord who speaks Italian and barely a word of English rents to me, who knows no italian at all.

There are actually a whole lot of people out there who don't think of their race as being inherently better than everyone elses. There is also a huge difference with hanging around with people who come from your culture because you're more comfortable that way as opposed to resenting every culture that isn't yours and insisting that everyone should have to abandon their culture and accept yours.
[/quote]

Well, the argument is so subjective. But I think you are citing a stigma of the general tendencies of each race or culture to favor their own. Your heart for the argument is there, Twitch, but there is no real way of proving each other wrong. There aren't statistics that suggest a white guy is going to sell his house to another white family over a black family, or the versa. There aren't statistics to suggest that when black customers have problems at the bank I work at, they will wait in line to speak with another black customer svc rep, but I see it every day. You can debate this all day. But, in this case, I do agree with a-ronn. Look at South Carolina's democratic primary.

A STAGGERING 81% of the black vote went to Obama. The pre-voting polls had hillary favored by 30 points. After her and scumbag willie's on the black candidate. The blacks obviously sided.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Is there a Webster's dictionary of Ebonics?


i swear to god a few years ago a legit "Ebonics Dictionary" was released.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

A-ronn - nothing has changed in Canada lately, do you not remember 10+ years ago when Quebec wanted to separate? Canada has always tried to cater to every culture....

Vivre le Quebec libre? this would have ended up in civil war in, many, many other countries.

A matter of opinion if you think that this catering to every culture is excessive, and self destructing or not. Perhaps some view it as a blessing. Myself - I own 40 acres of land, and am able to not deal with most of these issues. That is the way I like it.

As for the slamming of individuals for their opinions - that would almost seem to be the most UN-Canadian thing.

Before I slip and do offer a firm opinion on anything though, I will return to my lonely homestead.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Nevermind said:


> their high drop out rate is probably because statistically they drop out more. I can just imagine an all black school, and it would be like compton


In reality Portugese, Vietnamese, Hispanics and Tamils have a higher percentage of drop outs than blacks in Toronto.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

is this thread back from the dead?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Ja said:


> I'm sorry but I agree, being mixed with different cultures and skin colors is not an excuse. *In the greater Toronto area Asians make up the majority of visable minorities.*


in vancouver they make up the majority at a lot of schools. it's nearly at the point that the caucasians are the visible minority. in high school i had many classes where it was over 50% chinese/korean.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

I bet you the first thing that you're going to see when you walk in that school is a metal detector.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

need_redz said:


> I bet you the first thing that you're going to see when you walk in that school is a metal detector.


Why because they're black students?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Ja said:


> I bet you the first thing that you're going to see when you walk in that school is a metal detector.


Why because they're black students?
[/quote]


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

M0RpH said:


> I bet you the first thing that you're going to see when you walk in that school is a metal detector.


Why because they're black students?
[/quote]








[/quote]
Dangerous people come in all colors!


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Muslims cannot eat non Halal meat, whiney complaining white people can eat non Halal meat AND Halal meat. What's wrong with serving the option that works just fine for both groups exactly? When I catch a Raptors game I get a Kosher hot dog from the Jewish hot dog vendor there, you know why? It tastes better. There was a Halal pizza place across the street from my girlfriends old apartment, went there all the time, and guess what... it tasted just like normal meat!!!!


The problems I have with Halal meat is that I feel it's a cruel way to slaughter an animal. Hanging a live scared animal upside down and cutting it's windpipe plus sometimes the main arteries and letting it bleed to death. Also only Muslims can be involved in this process thus it seems a little racist.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Anybody say that all balck schools will likely mean better and less violent schools for everybody else? Or is that something you shouldn't say?


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

QUOTE(elTwitcho @ Feb 1 2008, 05:30 PM) *
Muslims cannot eat non Halal meat, whiney complaining white people can eat non Halal meat AND Halal meat. What's wrong with serving the option that works just fine for both groups exactly?

This is the most misguided thing I have ever seen you post. If you don't understand why non-muslims shouldn't be forced to eat halal meat then you are a lot less intelligent than I thought.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

WhiteLineRacer said:


> Muslims cannot eat non Halal meat, whiney complaining white people can eat non Halal meat AND Halal meat. What's wrong with serving the option that works just fine for both groups exactly? When I catch a Raptors game I get a Kosher hot dog from the Jewish hot dog vendor there, you know why? It tastes better. There was a Halal pizza place across the street from my girlfriends old apartment, went there all the time, and guess what... it tasted just like normal meat!!!!


The problems I have with Halal meat is that I feel it's a cruel way to slaughter an animal. Hanging a live scared animal upside down and cutting it's windpipe plus sometimes the main arteries and letting it bleed to death. Also only Muslims can be involved in this process thus it seems a little racist.
[/quote]
I agree it's definately a cruel way to slaughter an animal. I understand why they hang it upside down but it's still to slow and painful of a death.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

WhiteLineRacer said:


> Muslims cannot eat non Halal meat, whiney complaining white people can eat non Halal meat AND Halal meat. What's wrong with serving the option that works just fine for both groups exactly? When I catch a Raptors game I get a Kosher hot dog from the Jewish hot dog vendor there, you know why? It tastes better. There was a Halal pizza place across the street from my girlfriends old apartment, went there all the time, and guess what... it tasted just like normal meat!!!!


The problems I have with Halal meat is that I feel it's a cruel way to slaughter an animal. Hanging a live scared animal upside down and cutting it's windpipe plus sometimes the main arteries and letting it bleed to death. Also only Muslims can be involved in this process thus it seems a little racist.
[/quote]

there are a lot worse things that go on in non-muslims slaughter houses. additionally, why would a muslim ceremony be performed by someone that isn't muslim? there are korean, black, indonesian and paki muslims so i think your view of what racism is or what constitutes a man of islam might slightly be skewed. i'm sure a christian man wouldn't want to be baptised by a buddhist monk in a robe. nor a catholic couple be married by a muslim wearing a kufi.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

is this still about black schools or have we strayed off topic as usual?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh it looks like we've strayed boy!


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

As for the food stuff. I support no concessions to Islam of any kind at all.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

maddyfish said:


> As for the food stuff. I support no concessions to Islam of any kind at all.











...this is the black schools thread isnt it?
ok ya know what, nevermind, im done. this is over my head. sorry..

/leaves


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

the question is...will they serve BLTs in the cafeteria???


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

I wish they approved of all black schools in America. Than that'd mean all white schools.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

they could have the best detention strategy.

"you act bad...we put you inside a pig carcass"


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

FuZZy said:


> I wish they approved of all black schools in America. Than that'd mean all white schools.


uh, not exactly there chief. you know how many special interest black groups, orgainizations, institutes and other crap there is with no white counterpart? personally i could care less. get them the hell outta the good schools in my opinion. i know i know that was rasict, but TRUEEEEE


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

FuZZy said:


> I wish they approved of all black schools in America. Than that'd mean all white schools.


HAHAHHAHAH.......


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

hyphen said:


> Muslims cannot eat non Halal meat, whiney complaining white people can eat non Halal meat AND Halal meat. What's wrong with serving the option that works just fine for both groups exactly? When I catch a Raptors game I get a Kosher hot dog from the Jewish hot dog vendor there, you know why? It tastes better. There was a Halal pizza place across the street from my girlfriends old apartment, went there all the time, and guess what... it tasted just like normal meat!!!!


The problems I have with Halal meat is that I feel it's a cruel way to slaughter an animal. Hanging a live scared animal upside down and cutting it's windpipe plus sometimes the main arteries and letting it bleed to death. Also only Muslims can be involved in this process thus it seems a little racist.
[/quote]

there are a lot worse things that go on in non-muslims slaughter houses. additionally, why would a muslim ceremony be performed by someone that isn't muslim? there are korean, black, indonesian and paki muslims so i think your view of what racism is or what constitutes a man of islam might slightly be skewed. i'm sure a christian man wouldn't want to be baptised by a buddhist monk in a robe. nor a catholic couple be married by a muslim wearing a kufi.
[/quote]

Worse, only if laws and animal welfare guidelines are not followed. You are deliberately dodging the main issue, and that is the manner in which an animal is slaughtered, ie as we did in the bronze age. As to your last point, if only Halal meat is allowed to me sold then by default only muslims can provide it, see?

Oh and all black schools is ridiculous, imagine ginger dudes asking for the same treatment.


----------



## dorianc204 (Mar 12, 2007)

buzzz said:


> next thing we will probably get are all GAY schools. geez , I use to be proud to be a canuck.


man f*ck that i am proud to be Canadian this country is great!!! i would rather live here that the states any day and i know a bunch of ppl that moved here from the states and said its alot better here that down there.. sorry for getting


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

WhiteLineRacer said:


> Muslims cannot eat non Halal meat, whiney complaining white people can eat non Halal meat AND Halal meat. What's wrong with serving the option that works just fine for both groups exactly? When I catch a Raptors game I get a Kosher hot dog from the Jewish hot dog vendor there, you know why? It tastes better. There was a Halal pizza place across the street from my girlfriends old apartment, went there all the time, and guess what... it tasted just like normal meat!!!!


The problems I have with Halal meat is that I feel it's a cruel way to slaughter an animal. Hanging a live scared animal upside down and cutting it's windpipe plus sometimes the main arteries and letting it bleed to death. Also only Muslims can be involved in this process thus it seems a little racist.
[/quote]

there are a lot worse things that go on in non-muslims slaughter houses. additionally, why would a muslim ceremony be performed by someone that isn't muslim? there are korean, black, indonesian and paki muslims so i think your view of what racism is or what constitutes a man of islam might slightly be skewed. i'm sure a christian man wouldn't want to be baptised by a buddhist monk in a robe. nor a catholic couple be married by a muslim wearing a kufi.
[/quote]

Worse, only if laws and animal welfare guidelines are not followed. You are deliberately dodging the main issue, and that is the manner in which an animal is slaughtered, ie as we did in the bronze age. As to your last point, if only Halal meat is allowed to me sold then by default only muslims can provide it, see?

Oh and all black schools is ridiculous, *imagine ginger dudes asking for the same treatment*.
[/quote]

I think everyone would give it to them right away...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i cant wiat for the race war to start!









blacks vs. whites vs. gingers vs. metros vs. gays vs. heteros vs. arabics vs. canadians (they will remain neutral however) vs. people under 5' 4'' vs. jocks vs. nerds vs. sluts vs. seniors vs. tom hanks vs. the notion of faster than light speed vs. russians vs. themselves

its gonna be so sweet when sh*t finally goes down.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

M0RpH said:


> i cant wiat for the race war to start!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now thats funny! what about the funny people against the boring people?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

hey man all im waiting for is the battle of tom hanks vs. the notion of light speed

hell yeahhh


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

M0RpH said:


> hey man all im waiting for is the battle of tom hanks vs. the notion of light speed
> 
> hell yeahhh


186,000 miles per second. no battle there.


----------



## fisher (Dec 28, 2005)

im from the US , MI and im white

i was razed just go with it

bend over and take it with a smile

if you dont your raciest

and yes in banks and other business they are told to say happy holidays.

you guys got off the question

it was should there be a all black school?
NO
y not?
for the same reason there shouldn't be a all white school

if someone says something to me about there holiday or ''something'' and i say i dont want to hear it or i say it offends me
then some how i dont have a open mined and im raciest agents them

but if a ''cretin person'' dosent want to take her head dress off to get her drivers lince pic
taken then its a big ta do
should she really have to take it off?
YES she should have to take it off
y?
thats the rule to have a US drivers lince you have to get your face pic taken
but its agents her religion to take it off?
then she dosent drive in the US in my opinion

that really happened. i dont remember how it ended

im only 21 as of today
and i dont need to no what happened 100years ago
whats happing now is what we need to think of

this is the fact

i need to bend over to be nice to people and try my best to not offend them

and i need to not voice my opinion. because if i do the i will be labeled a raciest

a black person in school can call me a cracker, white boy, ext....
but if i say you black anything. look out

now i have a some questions

how far will it go?
is it really for the better?
and im talking about everything

back in the day (i dont remember the year) they was i big ta do about a guy saying damn in a movie
now there are songs talking about killing and raping people
how far will it go? 
is it really for the better?

girls used to were skirts that touched there feet
then they moved it up to there knees 
now you have 13yr girls looking like hors walking around school
how far will it go?
is it really for the better?

facts show that to have a system of any kind you need RULS
and all the history shows is people trying to break the rules
we are always trying to get away with something
for good or bad

back in the day thats all there were 
white schools, that was the rule
and black people fought to get in , they fought to brake that rule
and they did. good for them
they changed the rule
now the rule is that you cant just have a white school. thats raciest

so if there going to open a all black school they might as well go back in time and slap the people that fought so hard to make a difference right in the face

i no people that have lived hear for over 20years and they dont speak any english. they didnt even make a attempt to learn
is that right?
it is if you let them get away with it

if you told them ok your a US citizen now you have 1 or 2years (maybe a little more) to learn english. thats the rule
is that wrong? is that being raciest

or when they talk about a illegal alien and how were invading there rights
last i checked there not a US citizen they dont have any US rights

ive said it before
a person is smart
people a stupid


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

regarding that last line of yours...i would disagree with you.. people in general are easy to sum up to a degree...but a person. individuals. thats the heart of stupid "people"


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

JUST A BULLcRAP


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

lol.. it's funny hell would freeze over if there was an all white school


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

you can't have all black schools, rhoms don't mix well :/


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

^^^^
Bahhahaha.

Well it won't happen, and if it does there will be a few white kids that will try to attend school there to make a point. It will be a big deal for a few weeks and we will move on to some other story, like Mexico invading America.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

this is an old thread

i still think the idea is idiotic. its obvious that the flip side of an all (insert race) school wouldnt sit well with a certain other race. aparently if your not white you can have your own school, channel, organization, etc and its called community...but if your white its called racism. whatever the case, it just feeds the notion that we are indeed not equal and are all different instead of humans and need to classify eachother into seperate groups. 
its history repeating in my eyes. and it will eventually be undone and recommited anyways. so i guess theres no need to argue with the world since they obviously have their sh*t on lock down (sarcasm)


----------

